# Mexican Bass Fishing



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I just got back from my trip to Mexico, and boy did we gave the bass hell!!

The lake in question is El Salto, which is about an hour and half from Mazatlan. The company we went with had shuttles waiting for us when we got to Mazatlan, each with full coolers of beer and sodas. Aside from the obvious language barrier for the other guys in my shuttle, we were able to determine that the fishing would be good. On the trip, I spoke more Spanish than I have in years, that was a good thing.

The staff is very attentive and accommodating, although there was a language barrier with most of the people there. The food is top notch, and I was able to enjoy some lobster while I was there, which is all too much of a rarity these days. The fresh salsa was amazing. Beer flows like water if that's your thing. Basically the staff does everything short of holding your pole for you. It was great!

Some scenery pics:

[attachment=7:245c4znd]306(1).jpg[/attachment:245c4znd]

[attachment=6:245c4znd]313(1).jpg[/attachment:245c4znd]

Looks like Utah huh?

Here is some of the spots we hit:

[attachment=5:245c4znd]320(1).jpg[/attachment:245c4znd]

Flooded timber

[attachment=4:245c4znd]321(1).jpg[/attachment:245c4znd]

Still water coves

[attachment=3:245c4znd]318(1).jpg[/attachment:245c4znd]

Little islands

And here's the best of what I caught:

[attachment=2:245c4znd]311(1).jpg[/attachment:245c4znd]

This little beauty was 9 lbs. 8 oz. He took a 6 in. lizard(pumpkin and chartreuse) rigged Texas style in about 15 feet of water. He didn't hit it hard at all, but when I hooked him, it felt like trying to pull up a suitcase out of the water, only the suitcase didn't want to come up!

Here's a pic of the fight:

[attachment=1:245c4znd]308(1).jpg[/attachment:245c4znd]

Another great fish:

[attachment=0:245c4znd]324(1).jpg[/attachment:245c4znd]

This one is 6 lbs. 12 oz. He took a 5 in. pumpkin and red flake worm rigged Carolina style in about 10 feet of water. This guy hit like a ton of bricks and immediately went to the bottom when I set the hook. He was every bit the hard fighter that the 9'er was.

In total, I landed 74 bass in three days, and my boat landed 157 in three days. I had about a dozen or so throw the hook on me. The large majority of the bass I caught were between 2 and 4 pounds. I also caught a few 5 pounders. There was one guy there, that caught over 300 bass in three days of fishing. There were (3) ten pounders taken and (4) nine pounders taken(including mine) while I was there. A 13 pounder had been taken a month earlier.

You guys, words cannot express how awesome the fishery is at El Salto. All I can say is, if you are a bass fisherman, you *HAVE TO* come here before you die. If you like all kinds of fish, don't ever turn down an opportunity to come here. The fishing is outstanding, and we weren't even there during the peak!

P.S. I saw the shuttle driver open a beer, while driving, with his *SEATBELT*.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> P.S. I saw the shuttle driver open a beer, while driving, with his *SEATBELT*.


That is nothing; was he driving a motorcycle with 4 passengers?

Sweet post; I hope to make it there some day!! :?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love that fishin south of the border.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude, that is awesome! I would LOVE to make it down there some day. Only in my wildest dreams have I caught a bass close to 10 pounds. 

Thanks for sharing that awesome trip with us. I'm in a major state of jealousy right now! :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a delicious bass and a good time, thanks for the report!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like a blast. Those are some hogs.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

shotgunwill said:


> P.S. I saw the shuttle driver open a beer, while driving, with his *SEATBELT*.


I guess the locals take it serious when they say "DON'T DRINK THE WATER"??? :roll:

Those are some nice bass, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Incredible bass sounds like a great trip. I was in Mazatlan a few weeks ago and we went deep sea fishing, the guide told me about that lake- sounds and looks like he was telling the truth!! Great report and fantastic pictures thanks.


----------



## willsdad (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I fished Toledo Bend when Will was a baby and never caught a HOG like these. Biggest I ever laid into was 7.25 lbs and caught on a "Skipjack" top water bait. I have however caught many just like these down south in Georgia and Florida... maybe I'll take him there since he's promised to take me to this little honey spot. Good "work" buddy!


----------



## stripper (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow they are pigs. What do they charge a day, that would make a great trip.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

stripper said:


> Wow they are pigs. What do they charge a day, that would make a great trip.


PM sent.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, i have always heard that that lake was a great bass fishing lake.


----------

